
Meet the professor who says facial recognition ​​can tell if you're gay - evilops
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/07/artificial-intelligence-can-tell-your-sexuality-politics-surveillance-paul-lewis?CMP=share_btn_fb
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17482494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17482494)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17480488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17480488)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17478215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17478215)
(5 comments)

Other sources of similar or identical stories:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15225573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15225573)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15212737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15212737)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15206248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15206248)

Finally, 6 years ago someone submitted a similar sort of project here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4850715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4850715)

